# Scoot 'n Skip Shenanigans 3



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Scoot and Skip Shenanigans 3

​*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha ha, Scoot's wondering what all the fuss is about with Skipper shouting so loudly! "Just cool it bro" he's thinking to his little cute self!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Ha ha, Scoot's wondering what all the fuss is about with Skipper shouting so loudly! "Just cool it bro" he's thinking to his little cute self!


Haha, this one really made me laugh, Skipper really seems to be shouting!
"I have it under control, we're not going to crash!".


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



Ha ha, Scoot's wondering what all the fuss is about with Skipper shouting so loudly! "Just cool it bro" he's thinking to his little cute self!

Click to expand...

Scooter does rather look like he's wondering why Skipper's yelling so much. 



aluz said:



Haha, this one really made me laugh, Skipper really seems to be shouting!
"I have it under control, we're not going to crash!". 

Click to expand...

:laughing: Oh! And here I thought Skipper was just yelling "Gerronimooooo!"

Glad to give you a laugh, Ana!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....Their faces are priceless...these boy's of your's are having way too much fun, they may never want to go back to work again...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ha ha!!!!!

Quote. Scooter says help help the four wheel drive is going to tip over with is in it.

Quote. Skipper says calm down scooter I am a very good driver I know how to handle a four wheel drive this is a very delicate situation we are in I am concentrating we will be just fine.

Quote. Scooter says but what is going to be around the corner when we get out of this situation we are in.

Quote. Skipper says scooter it's alright I am your protector I won't let anything happen to you we are fine just enjoy the ride of a life time...

Quote Scooter says well alright if you say so where in for one bumpy ride...

Quote Skipper says we are going to a big resort to have a treat of millet and find some beautiful girls.... This is our adventure of a life time having fun fun fun...

Thanks for sharing Deb this is the best Adventure ever I love it.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Skipper is shouting KOWABUNGA DUDE!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skipper and Scooter's adventure is hilarious! 
It really does look like he's yelling, probably 
Skipper: "NOBODY PANIC"
Scooter: "Uh, nobody _is_ panicking..."

Haha, too cute. I love all the comments on here, too, some day we should all have a captioning contest!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



....Their faces are priceless...these boy's of your's are having way too much fun, they may never want to go back to work again...

Click to expand...

Skipper and Scooter put all they've got into both their work AND their play. 



LynandIndigo said:



ha ha!!!!! 
Thanks for sharing Deb this is the best Adventure ever I love it.

Click to expand...

**Thanks Lyn, 
Your dialogue for Skipper and Scooter was super. *



kcladyz said:


> Skipper is shouting KOWABUNGA DUDE!!!


*:laughing: You may be right, Heidi!*



StarlingWings said:


> Skipper and Scooter's adventure is hilarious!
> It really does look like he's yelling, probably
> Skipper: "NOBODY PANIC"
> Scooter: "Uh, nobody _is_ panicking..."
> ...


*You guys are all doing GREAT with the captions for this picture. :thumbsup:

It would have been wonderful to have input like this when I held the last caption contests. 

I will plan to hold another captioning contest soon.​*


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

This is awesome! It totally reminds me of my husband and I in any vehicle when either of us is driving. I burst out laughing so loud, one of y'all across the ocean might have heard me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RusselltheGrey said:



This is awesome! It totally reminds me of my husband and I in any vehicle when either of us is driving. I burst out laughing so loud, one of y'all across the ocean might have heard me.

Click to expand...

Oh, that's wonderful! I'm so glad it made you laugh. :happy4:*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Their escapades are as daring and hazardous as their international exploits! And they are just as cute in both arenas (although I probably shouldn't call them "cute") (Don't let them read this - it will be our little secret!...) *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha! Their escapades are as daring and hazardous as their international exploits! And they are just as cute in both arenas (although I probably shouldn't call them "cute") (Don't let them read this - it will be our little secret!...) 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! And, don't worry -- I'll keep the secret. *


----------

